# deworming withdrawal for meat goats



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

this might be a odd question, but...

Does anyone know if the meat of a goat that has been recently dewormed (in the past 2days) with Ivermectin is safe for human consumption? 


thanks,


Froggy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe it is 35 days...but it should say on the bottle....


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

hmm...it's the ivermectin paste for horses...I've heard there is a 2wk withdrawal for milking goats...nothing on meat goats/sheep... :?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I read somewhere that if you aren't sure, then you should wait at least 3 weeks to be safe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If I am unsure.... I usually wait 1 month.... :wink:


----------

